# Power telescoping heat mirrors/signals



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Saw in ford list for 2003 that the power tow mirrors will have heat and signals in them for XLT/Lariet model.Does any one know when they will be an option says late avalability but that could of ment for early 2002 when it was added.2003's are online so does that mean they will online as an option.Would be nice to have tow mirrors with heat for the winter with turn signal in them


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't know when it will be available as an option, but it's standard equipment on the "King Ranch" model.

Until then, you can retro fit your Super Duty with replacement heated mirrors from the Excursion, they swap right in, although I hear they can break if you're not careful.

I don't understand why it's taken so long for Ford to get this to us, heated mirrors should be part of the plow prep package.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I saw and talked to some ford test engineers with a new 6.0 psd when they came into my brewery (no kidding!) Engine guys, they knew nothing about driveline or trannys.

The turn signal mirrors our huge! They looked nice, but they certainely looked they where going to get knocked out by trees in those tight new england driveways. But out here in the west where it is wide open they would work a little better.

The king ranch edition (southern saddle maker?????) interior was REALLY NICE!

BUT, the test guys told me to hold on to my 7.3s, They where not getting the mileage, durability and ease of service that they expected. 

I got slammed on the Ford-Diesel.com board for saying that, but it is what two guys, obviously working for Ford or Navistar directly stated to me. I want a new one too, but when an engine tester says those things to me he lets me look at an unreleased model, I take their word for it.

Howard


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

chtucker, check this out.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I know, I know, I know......I feel like an idiot... I REALLY WANT a 6.0, trade in my 7.3 excursion on one, I really value your opinion (Blizzard plow and such), and I am not trying to stir the pot...

The guys were doing high altitude/Towing tests. I told them I wanted to trade in my 01 excursion because they are going to discontinue them, the said "you have a nice package there, hold on to it." I feel kind of leary buying one when the test guy says don't.

I know Navistar has been using them for 9 months or so, maybe in the repackage something is wrong? I directly asked them about fuel mileage, I get 16-17 with both of mine. They said they are not seeing the increase that they had hoped for.

As I ended up saying on Ford.Diesel.com, that is why they have warranties. I would not buy a first year production vehicle, but if someone does, I am sure Ford would cover you. 

They did still have dual altenators available. The King Ranch leather was better than my wifes pocketbook leather.

I am not trying to be naysayer in any way, I just wanted to pass on what I saw.

I did like the Oil Filter on top though, no more spilling 1 quart of oil on my arm.

cheers 
Howard


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm in *agreement* with you. If you note my original response, I bought my 550 early to avoid the new engine.

The crew I spoke with had 3 demos to try, 2 350 crew cabs and 1 excursion, and all 3 had towed 10,000 lbs. trailers with a wind frontage equal to a travel trailer. I also asked about fuel milage and the rep changed the subject, much like a politician. I brought him back on point, and again he changed subjects. I asked him flat out, "You aren't going to tell me, are you?", he just smiled.

This is the reason I'll wait a few years before purchasing one, let them work out the bugs. If they do, and it does everything as promised, it will be a good motor.

Cat, sorry we drifted here.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> I saw and talked to some ford test engineers with a new 6.0 psd when they came into my brewery (no kidding!)


Would that be the Bud plant in Fort Collins?

I too would like the heated mirror. And the turn signals. Along with the desire for too much power I like too many lights on the truck and trailer. The signal/marker lights on the mirror was put on by my request. 

I will need to see if I can't find a retro fit for my 2000.

I will be waiting for the new engine to prove it self. I have no desire to be a test dummy.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

No that's ok Pelican i'm interested to in the new 6.0 too would love to know more about that fuel millage of it.Am looking to get a 350 dump soon and trad in that 6.5 i have besides the engine how is the new tranny better or worse than the allison?


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

According to an article in the Power Stroke Registry the new Ford trans will out do a Allison. In Fords tests against the GM Duramax/Allison combo the new Ford out shone the GM in all respects.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't know much about the Allison, I have a comparison chart from Ford I'll post tomorrow. Just remember, it will be biased.

Just curious, why choose a 350 over a 550 for dump truck application? I said the difference was $ 4000, but when comparing a dually 350 to the 550, it drops to about $2500. You'll be able to legally carry between 7000 and 8000 pounds, depending on your body set up.

If you're only hauling mulch, I can see it, but if you plan to haul stone or gravel, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

gonna be doing mostly mulch with it and maybe firewood


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I just checked commercial ford truck site and the diesel 6.0 l is now an option. Price $4795 and the new auto tranny 5 speed is $1495 i believe. The 7.3l is still available price is "variable." 
After getting 2MPg! this past week i am going to get a DIESEL next spring.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

2 MPG!!!?????????????????? Hot dang man what are you doing, and what are you doing it with? I thought I was bad when I worked my PS so hard it got 6 one time. That was a 26K gross load of straw pulling against a good wind.


The option price of the 6.0 PS is lower than the 7.3. When I got mine, the option price was $6000.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Yep i know somethings really wrong
14 miles on 9gallons. I have dual tanks thank god! I was almost stranded a few miles from my house since i got in the truck and it was on E!! Its a 460 engine in a f250 extended long bed it was unloaded at the time!! This spring a dealer did some work and "accidently cracked the spark plug housing" $1000 in damage and they tried to make me pay!! I went in for an emergency brake cable!!!! As you can see i am very heated at this pos.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hey pat, that short lever on the floor, push it all the way forward and you'll see a great improvement in gas milage, truck will go faster too! 

I had a '94 F-350 with 460/auto that never got over 6 mpg, which is why I have diesels today.

Brickman, if you paid $6000, they saw you coming! It should have been just over $4000. The auto in my '01 350 ran $900.


----------



## GreginAlaska (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Pat, I would be looking for a leak!


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I looked for a leak found none, searched for a worn out rotten extra tank which is in back on the bed it was mint. There is no rust on this truck at all!. 
Pelican,
I am in 2 wheel drive if thats what you meant. 

Previously i was getting around 11=13 mpg but not anymore. I only drove this thing like 2000 miles since i bought it and filled the tanks more than i can count. PSD on the next truck!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Just havin' some fun with ya!

Do you see black smoke from the exhaust?


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

Boy I thought mine was bad! I have a '96 F250 supercab with a 460 and 4.11 rear. Running empty at 75+mph through W MD I average about 10-11 MPG. With a load and if it's bad weather and I leave the hubs locked it goes down but I don't think I've ever seen mine below 8 mpg. I love the truck but like you I want a PSD in my next one.

BTW, even with the dual tanks I've run mine out of gas I ran a tank dry thinking I had another tank when I didn't! And I had just passed an exit with a station:realmad: Oh well.


----------

